# ¿Existe algun sensor de detector de humedad?



## Luisito EIAO (Ago 26, 2009)

holaa a todos ... soy estudiante de la escuela preparatoria tecnica alvaro obregon...
y me encargaron un proyecto final en el cual es libre...
pero lo unico que necesito es saber si existe un sensor detector de humedad y no saben donde pueda conseguirlo... 
porque en mi trabajo are unas ventanar que se sierren cuando detecten la lluvia...
por su atensión gracias ...
diculpen por mi mala ortografia... tengo solo 15 años...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 26, 2009)

si hay... honeywell los maneja y son muy economicos, pero generalmente solo los venden en tiendas gringas on line... asi que vas a tener que decirle a tu papa para que te lo consiga por medio de una tarjeta de credito... 

http://sensing.honeywell.com/index.cfm?ci_id=140301&la_id=1&pr_id=145602


----------



## electrodan (Ago 26, 2009)

Luisito EIAO dijo:


> diculpen por mi mala ortografia... tengo solo 15 años...


Si ahora tenés mala ortografía, cuando seas un poco mayor vas a tener una peor.
Mas allá de eso, no creo que ese detector pueda detectar lluvia si no le cae una gota arriba. También podrías hacer un "detector" de una forma un poco mas rústica con un  PCB, al que al caerle una gota de lluvia cierre el circuito y puedas detectar la bajada de resistencia.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2009)

Coincido con electrodan en todo, con respecto a la ortografia y a lo del sensor, otra manera creo muy simple seria utilizar un recipiente de plastico y meter dos cables pelados, y utilizar un transistor pnp, a lo mejor una grafica dice mas que mil palabras adjunto grafica...

Saludos, espero sea valida y de ayuda mi propuesta....


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 27, 2009)

Otra cosa que debes aprender es a sacarle provecho al buscador del foro... mira todo lo que encontre y que te puede servir:

Alarma de Pendulo - Foros de Electrónica
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-sensor-lluvia-10058/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/limpiaparabrisas-automatico-8640/
Alarma de Pendulo - Foros de Electrónica

y otros mas que no caben aqui....
salu2.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yo por mi parte encontre el que me muestra el foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/detectorhumedad.htm
Les dejo en simulacion para q lo prueben y en PCB


----------



## charly_lex (Feb 11, 2010)

alguien quiere un SENSOR DE HUMEDAD?

http://www.cosasdeingenieria.com/mystore/esp/detalle.php?idc=73&id=49


----------



## tecol (Feb 16, 2010)

hey !! aqui te mando dos proyecto que los ise cuando era  mas joven. estan testeado por mi asique si tienes tiempo puedes hacerlo.  es un detector de humedad de plantas y flores y otro detector audible de caidas de agua.
mi consejo esque lo hagas en vez de comprarlo es mas entretenido.


----------



## jesalbert (Feb 16, 2010)

Estimado 

deberias jugartela con algo un poco mas complicado como por ejemplo
una barrera infraroja o laser.

ya que si lo haces con los contactos, caera una gota y no se desactivara hasta que la limpies  


en este foro de seguro vas encontrar personas que te puedan ayudar a crear algo asi

En cuanto pueda te doy una mano

La idea seria algo asi
cuando no pasa agua o algo que distorcione el haz de luz, el sensor se mantenga en un estado normal.
pero cuando el haz sea distorcionado y no llegue la señal completa que se active algun tipo de cto con flip-flops


----------

